# pen threads



## jacko_67 (Dec 20, 2013)

Could anyone please tell me the tap and dies for pens like the atrax and juniour gent please


----------



## mredburn (Dec 20, 2013)

I believe the front section nose cone is 8.5 x1 or 8.4  x1  either one will work.

I dont know the cap threads but some of the cap threads are not typical thread shapes to start with.  Some of the kits use a rounded or square  thread cross section.


----------

